# Small Engine YouTuber Gurus.., and other things.



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello members, I thought I would start off the week with a question/answer. I am always trying to acquire knowledge here at the best forum in the world. Great people helping others with their knowledge and experience. So I thought besides the many great people here at snowblowerforum.com, who are your favorite small engine pros on YouTube you like to check out? I am a visual learner, it helps me to see what your talking about.
I'll start with my favorite five
1) sixtyfiveford - small engine, big engine, tools and mods.
2) doublewide6 - small engine, home repair.
3) donyboy73 - small engine repair, tools.
4) Mustie1 - small engine repair, tools, just about anything.
5) Alex S - small engine repair
These guys are great to watch. Just type in above name, then subscribe if you want. They could be on Snowblowerforum.com under an alias name. Some of these guys have been recommended by members here. If we get enough of these guys maybe we can make a sticky from everybody's suggestions!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> Hello members, I thought I would start off the week with a question/answer. I am always trying to acquire knowledge here at the best forum in the world. Great people helping others with their knowledge and experience. So I thought besides the many great people here at snowblowerforum.com, who are your favorite small engine pros on YouTube you like to check out? I am a visual learner, it helps me to see what your talking about.
> I'll start with my favorite four
> 1) sixtyfiveford - small engine, big engine, tools and mods.
> 2) doublewide6 - small engine, home repair.
> ...


great idea!!!! i watch donyboy73 and tarylfixes all . I 'll check out the above also.

also the official honda company videos are pretty good.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I like a neat tool tricks guy, Mr SunY, he's terrific whomever he is, you don't see his face, he just makes neat little tools to do things around the house. The latest was a simple tool from a piece of metal how to use wire as a hose clamp.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I like a neat tool tricks guy, Mr SunY, he's terrific whomever he is, you don't see his face, he just makes neat little tools to do things around the house. The latest was a simple tool from a piece of metal how to use wire as a house clamp.


Interesting, I'll be sure to check him out and thanks for the info.!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Just edited from 4 to 5 - added Alex S to the YouTube list.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I not


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> great idea!!!! i watch donyboy73 and tarylfixes all . I 'll check out the above also.
> 
> also the official honda company videos are pretty good.


orangputeh, I have seen tarylfixes all, please tell me those are not his real teeth!:surprise:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Sblg43 does a tutorial on fixing Powershift trannies that is priceless!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Doneyboy 73 and sixty five ford are my default instructors. Taryl is just a bit over the top for me. I don't know the others.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> Doneyboy 73 and sixty five ford are my default instructors. Taryl is just a bit over the top for me. I don't know the others.


Joe, I know many people have contributed information/photos about impeller kits, but I believe one of the first videos on the subject was from sixtyfiveford. Great gadget guy!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

805roadking and taryl fixes all are great as well


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

And no one mentioned me ??


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL Taryl is a little over the top for me, too, but he gets kudos for being one of the few tubers to have a video that covers both variants (With F stamp, and without F stamp) of the diaphragm carburetor for the Tecumseh motors on old Ariens snowblowers. I've stumbled across Donyboy and a couple of the others from time to time, but I'll have to check out the rest.


----------



## Rickster55 (Dec 11, 2017)

Donyboy is my "go-to" guy. I have viewed the others as well but I have never been able to get through an entire video with Taryl - too weird.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Donyboy is my hero. He has guided through many repairs I did not think I could complete.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

i like bruce pender in addition to the donyboy and mustie1


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

It would be very difficult for for me to pick a top 5.

Each youtuber has his/her own style of teaching. For example, Bruce Pender is soft spoken, entertaining and informative. Taryl gets a bit goofy, but it is creative and yet educational. Donyboy73 of course has the most videos ever and is always helpful.

No one youtuber can have every possible scenario covered, so it's good to move around to the different youtubers.

I have to say that if a video is poorly made (even if it does have good info) I am inclined to avoid that youtube channel in the future. By "poorly made", I mean cussing and profanity, bad lighting, shaky camera, too much talking before we get to the pertinent information, etc...


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sblg43 said:


> It would be very difficult for for me to pick a top 5.
> 
> Each youtuber has his/her own style of teaching. For example, Bruce Pender is soft spoken, entertaining and informative. Taryl gets a bit goofy, but it is creative and yet educational. Donyboy73 of course has the most videos ever and is always helpful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback Sblg43.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sblg43 said:


> It would be very difficult for for me to pick a top 5.
> 
> Each youtuber has his/her own style of teaching. For example, Bruce Pender is soft spoken, entertaining and informative. Taryl gets a bit goofy, but it is creative and yet educational. Donyboy73 of course has the most videos ever and is always helpful.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better. At the end of the day you go to who has your answers with the best presentation. Sometimes the only info out there maybe with someone who is not so concerned the overall quality and you take what you can from it. Overtime the better producers are building good portfolios of instructional videos. Just think, before this technology, how slow it could be to learn.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Good topic. I am subscribed to all those channels. Lots of good content. Sblg43 is the first lawn mower engine rebuild I learned from. Good vids. Few others I like although mostly lawn mowers. 
Mountianbikekayak
Hanksranger
Mowermedic1
Fnrguitarplayer9

I set up a tv in my garage while working on machines sometimes to help walk me through somthing I am trying for the first time.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_q-UNDJeEBSHqKzAP_8x_A

Automotive Troubleshooting and Test Articles -troubleshootmyvehicle.com

https://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

A new guy i have been following is Steve's small engine saloon only been up a year but he good as well. and he drinks beer while repairing stuff lol


----------

